# Training my 5 month old giant labradoodle to walk on leash/do his business on leash



## canadianmom1997 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi there, 

I am a newbie to this forum and this site. We recently got a giant male labradoodle puppy; he is the kindest gentle giant you could ask for. 

When he is on leash he pulls quite badly at times and he will never do his business on leash. 

Does anyone have any tips for me on how to be successful when I have him on leash. We go for several walks a day, some are lengthy but he will not urinate or poop on leash but insteads prefers our backyard to do his business. 

Thanks everyone for your suggestions in advance, 

Canadianmom1997 (aka Tammy):bump:


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

canadianmom1997 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a newbie to this forum and this site. We recently got a giant male labradoodle puppy; he is the kindest gentle giant you could ask for.
> 
> ...


Well there are no giant Labradors and I also have never heard of a giant Poodle so I don't have a clue but got to ask, what is a giant Labra-Doodle.


----------



## canadianmom1997 (Jun 27, 2011)

hi There, 

There is only one size of labrador retreivers that come in chocolate, blonde or black. However there are 4 different sized poodles, one being the teacup (very small), one is the toy, one is the standard and one is the giant. Our boy's mother is a blonde lab and his father was a dark gray giant poodle. Our boy is only 5 months old and stands at least 2ft high and weighs about 55-60 pounds. He will probably be as tall as his father but he looks like his mother for the most part. He is blonde, rarely sheds and it the best dog ever...so gentle, kind, funny, playful and loving. We love him very much and just want to train him to reach his full potential. 

Labradoodles originated in Australia; initially bred for their non-shedding and were used as service dogs with people who had allergies to regular dog fur. Most, not all, don't shed and the ones that do shed shed very little. A true labradoodle breeder never breeds a labradoodle with a labradoodle but instead always uses the two separate breeds for every litter. 

The woman we got our boy from supplies police forces with her dogs; some may say that a good breeder will not breed mixed breeds but that is not the truth. This breeder is very dedicated to her dogs, screens the family before she sells her pups to them and keeps in close touch with the families she has allowed to adopt her dogs. 

If you are looking for a highly intelligent gentle giant breed I would highly recommend a labradoodle to anyone. 

Regards,

Canadianmom1997


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, no. No, no, no. There's no such thing as a teacup _anything_. No breed standard lists "teacup" as a size. That is just a made-up name for runts, pure and simple.

There is also no such thing as a "giant poodle." Poodles come in three sizes: Toy, Miniature and Standard. (They may have different names under different registries, but "teacup" and "giant" are not included in any of them.)


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah....there are only toy, miniature, and standard poodles.

What i'm guessing is that you have a Lab bred with a Standard Poodle to get a puppy that will be about the size of those two. Your breeder just calls them "gaint" to get them to sale better. Everyone loves when things out of the norm. And labradoodles aren't a "gaint" breed. 

As for pooping, I don't really know how to help you. I got Porter to go before we go on walks so that I don't have to pick up after him, but he will go if he needs to and we aren't anywhere near the house. 

For loose lead walking you might want to look up stuff on "silky lead" training and look around the training part of this forum. Its a topic that comes up a lot


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I was trying to break news gently but was interested in what OP was told, it appears the tales of new breeds/crossbreeds are more imaginative than I thought. We actually have not had a Labradoodle thread for a while and my 1st Giant. The breeder also supplying police dogs is a very good touch, adds to credibility. The no-shed myth also lives on, all dogs shed except maybe the Mexican hairless


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

There are actually four sizes of poodle, except it doesn't include Giant, nor teacup (that word makes me cringe). It is Standard, Moyen, Miniature, and Toy. 

And the colors of a Lab are Chocolate, Yellow, and Black, not blonde. 

For the leash walking, when he starts to pull abruptly turn the opposite direction and start over. Soon he will learn that when he doesn't pull he gets to go places, when he does pull he won't be going anywhere.



wvasko said:


> I was trying to break news gently but was interested in what OP was told, it appears the tales of new breeds/crossbreeds are more imaginative than I thought. We actually have not had a Labradoodle thread for a while and my 1st Giant. The breeder also supplying police dogs is a very good touch, adds to credibility. The no-shed myth also lives on, all dogs shed except maybe the Mexican hairless


No the mexican hairless sheds, they name says hairless but they still have tuffs of hair, and like with all hairless breeds there is a coated variety but still the same breed.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

The OP is Canadian, though, and the CKC (and AKC) only recognize the three poodle sizes.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> The OP is Canadian, though, and the CKC (and AKC) only recognize the three poodle sizes.


But FCI recognizes 4, I was just stating that there is 4 recognized sizes never said which registry recognizes them.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't have any objections to Lab/Poodle mixes if they're responsibly bred but, whew!, that breeder sure has some story going on! To be fair I've seen similar song-and-dance routines from purebred breeders as well.

My Lab was 50 pounds at 6 months and topped out at a whopping 55 pounds when full-grown. Some dogs don't grow much after 6 months, and even if he does I don't think he'll ever qualify as "giant" (which is 100 pounds +). I'm sure he's cute, though. I like shaggy dogs.

A lot of people would be glad he doesn't potty while on walks, I know some people who have trained their dogs to only go in their own yard. Is this something that's important to you? I think the others have already covered the loose-leash walking.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> I don't have any objections to Lab/Poodle mixes if they're responsibly bred but, whew!, that breeder sure has some story going on! To be fair I've seen similar song-and-dance routines from purebred breeders as well.


Yes, I have been doing this dog thing for a very long time and this indeed was a great song and dance program.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Willowy said:


> I don't think he'll ever qualify as "giant" (which is 100 pounds +).


Really, 100+ is giant? Porter is 103 and see him as large. Idk, sometimes I feel dog sizes are way off.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

TStafford said:


> Really, 100+ is giant? Porter is 103 and see him as large. Idk, sometimes I feel dog sizes are way off.


 Yeah, Moose weighed in at. . .I think 108 last time we were at the vet's, and I don't really think of him as giant either. I would personally categorize a "giant" dog at 120#-plus. But I think most people would see a 100# dog as giant.

It all depends what source you're looking at. One thing I saw said that a giant breed is one that's 90# and up! That would almost put Toby in the giant category, and I just don't think so.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Yeah, Moose weighed in at. . .I think 108 last time we were at the vet's, and I don't really think of him as giant either. I would personally categorize a "giant" dog at 120#-plus. But I think most people would see a 100# dog as giant.
> 
> It all depends what source you're looking at. One thing I saw said that a giant breed is one that's 90# and up! That would almost put Toby in the giant category, and I just don't think so.


I guess when you're not use to seeing dogs over 50 pounds a Rottweiler does look giant. I'm always shocked when someone comments on how big Porter is because to me he is small. When we were looking into getting a puppy I wanted a large Great Dane or a Mastiff, so he's like a puppy to me


----------



## canadianmom1997 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, first of all I don't need your opinions on the breed we have chosen. The breeder is not creative as some of you are saying, this is very offensive. I joined this forum so I could pose questions and receive advice, not to hear your opinions on what kind of breed or breeder we have. 

He is a GIANT, he will weigh anywhere between 120-150 pounds, you are not the one with the dog we are. 

I am going to quit logging on and dismiss myself from this group period. I am an experienced dog owner (owned dogs for the last 25 years) I just wanted some tips on how I could better train my giant boy how to walk better. 

Thanks for nothing, your attitudes and opinions are disgusting as far as I am concerned. Way to welcome someone new to your "forum"

Canadianmom1997


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

So sorry that you are upset.
Here is some loose leash walking info: 
http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/04/red-light-green-light/

More loose leash walking info http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/03/spring-cat-poop/

Pottying in the back yard is actually a good thing. Lots of folks would kill for that. But if you want him to potty on walks, you can try walking a really long way.

Or drive him to a nature trail. It's hard to resist pooping where rabbits, deer, other dogs have gone.

You can also try turning you head when you dog looks like he wants to go. Some dogs need a little bit of privacy. Just make sure it's safe to look away.

Good luck!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hmmm. For such an experienced dog owner, she sure doesnt know much about dog's. 
Ooops. Sorry, that was mean. I'm tired.
People calling them 'blonde' or 'golden' labs is a pet peeve of mine. Fingernails on a chalkboard.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

canadianmom1997 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a newbie to this forum and this site. We recently got a giant male labradoodle puppy; he is the kindest gentle giant you could ask for.
> 
> ...


Well when somebody asks for help on walking their pup on leash for pottying purposes it does not sound like somebody with 25 years of dog experience. Then add the giant Labra-doodle to the mix and again it sounds like again like an amateur. A Labrador and Poodle bred together produces in the real dog world a mixed breed. No more, no less. This in no way means you have a bad puppy it just means you have a mixed breed dog. Some amateurs/newbies would in all probability be thankful for more info on their pups.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

canadianmom1997 said:


> He is a GIANT, he will weigh anywhere between 120-150 pounds, you are not the one with the dog we are.


Might be a Newf-o-Bouvie. I'd like to get me one o' them.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I am not at all sure that a pup who is 50 pounds at 5 months could possibly get to be 120-150 pounds. And I'm not sure where any breeder found a Lab or Poodle that size. Newf/Bouvie, yes, but not a Lab/Poodle. So, giant dog owners, can you verify? What size were your giants at 5 months? Like I said, my Lab was 50 pounds at 6 months and never got to be over 60 pounds, even when she got a bit chubby. At a healthy weight she was 55#.


----------



## canadianmom1997 (Jun 27, 2011)

First off who are u to judge whether I am an experienced dog owner...no matter what this forum is full of opinions and judgement. I have never had a giant breed before thus the reason for asking for tips...if you would take the time to ask instead of assuming you would be much further ahead...so what if you call them blondes, goldens or what ever. This is not the reason I asked for advice, I don't need anyone to put us down, call us names or make insinuations that are completely unfounded. 

In fact the breeder provided me with references from several different police departments. My boy is not a bad boy, he is awesome but just a puppy. He does not jump on people, he has no aggression what so ever, he is a gentle GIANT! Just wanted tips on how to better train him on leash that is all. Get over yourselves whom ever you are, when someone asks for advice either offer advice or don't offer advice. Don't go pretending like you know everything there is to know about dogs when you actually know very little if you have never had experience with a breed that has been around for years now...


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Willowy said:


> I am not at all sure that a pup who is 50 pounds at 5 months could possibly get to be 120-150 pounds.


I'm thinking: highly unlikely. My Golden was 52 lb. at 5 months and grew to 71-73 lbs. in fine adult trim. That's pretty close to my rule-of-thumb estimate for a 5 month old pup being 70% of his adult weight.

I honestly don't remember specifics (it was 40 years ago) but my Great Dane was substantially bigger than 55 lbs. at 5 months. She was on the large side of normal for a female of the breed (and heavy boned for a girl) and it seems to me she was a good deal bigger than that at 4 months.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

canadianmom1997 said:


> Don't go pretending like you know everything there is to know about dogs when you actually know very little if you have never had experience with a breed that has been around for years now...


A *LOT* of people on this forum do have *YEARS* of experience working with dogs of all breeds, mixes, and sizes. I know you don't like hearing that some of the stuff you were told was wrong, but you have to be willing to learn. I learned a hell of a lot about my breed and dogs of his size when I came here. Hell I thought Rottie were always around 140 pounds, and boy was I wrong. You just have not get so worked up about it. 


Porter was 55-60 pounds at 5 months old and he's only 103 now at a little over two years old. So there is a good chance that a dog that is 50 pound at 5 months wont break 100...or atleast wont get to 120.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Canadianmom: Many of the comment you took offense to are not entirely directed at you and your dog--I'm sure he is a joy.

The whole "Labradoodle" thing is a controversy that you probably didn't wish to be embroiled in. But it still exists. L-Ds are not a recognized breed, but there are groups attempting to standardize breeding to the point they may become one. On the other hand, there are numerous unscrupulous breeders making a quick buck off the "doodle" fad. I don't know what your breeder brings to the table, but I guarantee he/she has been blowing smoke up your genechtagazoink with regard to the "giant" business. Get back to me in 18 months and tell me I am wrong. I'll be thrilled to hear it!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> I don't need anyone to put us down, call us names or make insinuations that are completely unfounded.


Who has called you names or put you down, unless it's the newbies/amateurs reply but that's not offensive because DF has many newbies/amateur owners.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Crantastic, if you google "Giant Labradoodle and go to page 3 there is a picture of your dogs!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

TStafford said:


> Crantastic, if you google "Giant Labradoodle and go to page 3 there is a picture of your dogs!


Lol, it's even named "dfsig", too! I wonder how that got in the search results for giant Labradoodles.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Every Goldendoodle and Labradoodle that I have seen is LARGER than either breed. And I just googled it to find a little info:

_Size
Labradoodles have three size categories, depending on the size of their Poodle parent. As you'd guess, a Standard Labradoodle is a medium/large dog that is parented by a Standard poodle, the largest of the poodle breed. Miniature Labradoodles have a Miniature or Toy Poodle parent. Medium Labradoodles fall between these two sizes. 

Just like their coat color and texture, a Labradoodle's size cannot be predicted. *They can grow to be larger than either parent, sometimes nearing 90 pounds... *_

Quoted from: http://www.doodlefinder.com/labradoodles/

I think it has something to do with being a hybrid:

_The tendency of hybrid offspring to exhibit characteristics that are superior to either of the parents is known as Heterosis or Hybrid Vigor. This is what occurs in ligers. Ligers are bigger than both their parents - lions and tigers. Like another much more common hybrid species, mules, which are bigger than both of their parents - horses and donkeys. _

From: http://www.ligerliger.com/articles.php?a=4

I would be very put off if I came here as a new member and asked for advice, but mostly just jumped on. I counted only 2 people that actually gave advice...


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

@luvntzus:

All that information still doesn't mean her dog is a giant breed. A giant breed dog is a mastiff, a great dane, a saint bernard, etc. No one called her stupid, she is just simply misinformed, whoever told her there are tea cup poodles, blahh blahh and that there's four different sizes gave her the wrong information. 

And if it was her breeder, than either that breeder is also misinformed, or is pumping out that kind of information as a selling point. Plain and simple. Just because her puppy may end up at 90 pounds, doesn't mean his parents were giant anything, a 90 pound dog is still not in the same category as the actual giant breeds mentioned above. No one jumped on her, or put her down, or called her names, its better to correct someone then to let them run around calling their dog a "giant labradoodle" and being wrong.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

You're right that there's officially no such thing as a "Giant Labradoodle". I took it to mean she was referring to the fact the her puppy was very large and maybe therefore harder to control. Just using the word "giant" for the sake of being descriptive. Kind of like an "oversized Sheltie". They aren't presenting it as a breed, simply describing their dog. I could be wrong of course.

Edited to add:

_Giant Variety - The very large dogs weighing around 100 pounds or even more are considered to belong to the giant variety. Their heights range between 22 and 42 inches. _

From:
http://www.trainpetdog.com/dog-breed-size-chart.html

So if her dog makes it to 100 pounds, it is a giant dog.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

There were so many things wrong in her posts.



> There is only one size of labrador retreivers that come in chocolate, blonde or black.


Yellow labs are not "blonde."



> However there are 4 different sized poodles, one being the teacup (very small), one is the toy, one is the standard and one is the giant.


There _are_ four different sizes of poodle, but only according to FCI (all other registries, including ones in the US and Canada, recognize just three). In any case, NONE of them recognize either "teacup" or "giant" as a size.



> Our boy's mother is a blonde lab and his father was a dark gray giant poodle.


Again, no such thing as a giant poodle, so the father was either a standard or an oversized poodle (if it's the latter, then the breeder is being irresponsible in breeding him -- oversized dogs can have health problems).



> Labradoodles originated in Australia
> 
> [snip]
> 
> A true labradoodle breeder never breeds a labradoodle with a labradoodle but instead always uses the two separate breeds for every litter.


Untrue. The people who are working to make the Australian Labradoodle an _actual_ breed are breeding Labradoodle to Labradoodle, attempting to have them breed true, just like any other breed. Anyone who insists that the parents must always be a lab and a poodle is _not_ a "true" Labradoodle breeder -- they are breeding mixes. (I don't have a big issue with that as long as both parents are properly health tested -- I don't get up in arms about breeding mixes unless people are doing it irresponsibly -- but I'm not going to pretend it's something it's not.) 

(And yes, the OP does believe the Labradoodle is an actual breed.)



> Ok, first of all I don't need your opinions on the breed we have chosen.





> Don't go pretending like you know everything there is to know about dogs when you actually know very little if you have never had experience with a breed that has been around for years now...


And like wvasko said, when someone comes in asking basic questions, it doesn't seem like they've actually had 25 years of experience raising dogs. Add to that the fact that they seem very uneducated about both breeds that go into their mix, and you can see why we'd be skeptical.

In addition, any breeder that would refer to their lab and poodle as "blonde" and "giant" doesn't sound very responsible to me, so I'd wonder about proper health testing and the like.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I worked with a labradoodle recently, only 7 months old. Quite lean and not heavy at all, but very tall, withers probably at my hips or just below. So much taller than both labs and most standard poodles.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

A "giant labradoodle"? Really? Neither poodles nor labs come in "giant". There have been several threads on here on LLW recently. Pulling often happens because the human pulls too and the dog doesn't know how to make the leash loose (do a hunt for "Silky Leash"), because the dog is not paying attention to the handler, and because the human goes with the dog when he pulls. (why would he not pull if it gets him where he wants to go?) Many dogs don't like to "go" on leash. My dogs are polite and would prefer to go a distance from me to eliminate. But I wait for the behavior to happen, put it on cue and reward it as they are finishing up. Then I can ask for it on leash.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> You're right that there's officially no such thing as a "Giant Labradoodle". I took it to mean she was referring to the fact the her puppy was very large and maybe therefore harder to control. Just using the word "giant" for the sake of being descriptive. Kind of like an "oversized Sheltie". They aren't presenting it as a breed, simply describing their dog. I could be wrong of course.
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> ...


I understand what you mean when you say she was just using it as a descriptive word, but she wasn't if you read some of her posts, she clearly states she believes there are a variety of poodle called "giant poodles", therefor making her Labrador X Poodle a "Giant Labradoodle" So yes, while sometimes I may say, "My mutt is GIANT compared to your Shih Tzu" and using it as a descriptive word, she was using it to describe a variety of labradoodle in general.


Also, your post confuses me because it sort of contradicts itself, in the first half you say she's just using giant as an adjective, and in the second half you say she can call her dog a "giant breed" if it reaches 100 pounds. I'm confused on which way you believe shes using it.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> And like wvasko said, when someone comes in asking basic questions, it doesn't seem like they've actually had 25 years of experience raising dogs. Add to that the fact that they seem very uneducated about both breeds that go into their mix, and you can see why we'd be skeptical.
> 
> In addition, any breeder that would refer to their lab and poodle as "blonde" and "giant" doesn't sound very responsible to me, so I'd wonder about proper health testing and the like.


Well, in no way was I trying to jump on OP or her new pup. It's the breeder's fairy tales that gave me pause to think and what's with police dept referrals. I might understand a police officer throwing a referral out but different police departments/forces. I actually thought OP would find it enlightening to know what the real scoop was, I was mistaken. The OP has rights, she can buy whatever pup she wants from whom ever she wants but if she comes to a forum, people have the right to offer advice/opinions etc. That's the way all this silly stuff works, like it or not.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

I wonder how many new posters on this site that get flamed for having a designer dog, etc., instead of having their questions answered, get fed up and then go on to seek answers by reading books by Cesar Milan or watching shows by Brad Pattison and the poor dog suffers because of it. I suspect a lot.

For great training videos I suggest the OP subscribe to kikopup on youtube. Also, dogstardaily.com is a great and informative website.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, this thread was an amusing read......

forgot to ask... 
What the Heck is a


> genechtagazoink


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Elana55 said:


> Well, this thread was an amusing read......
> 
> forgot to ask...
> What the Heck is a
> ...


It's a nonsense word that sounds like a Yiddishism. Most famously used by Mike Myers on _SNL_ and Krusty the Clown of _The Simpsons_. It means what one wants it to mean. In this case, the context makes it obvious.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> I wonder how many new posters on this site that get flamed for having a designer dog, etc., instead of having their questions answered, get fed up and then go on to seek answers by reading books by Cesar Milan or watching shows by Brad Pattison and the poor dog suffers because of it. I suspect a lot.


A lot of designer dog owners get flammed because there is normally something that goes along with their post that leads everyone believe that they got a BYB/pet store designer dog or they are very misinformed. When someone says "hey, you're wrong about your dog" it rarely comes off as being nice and most of the time other person always gets their feelings hurt.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

TStafford said:


> A lot of designer dog owners get flammed because there is normally something that goes along with their post that leads everyone believe that they got a BYB/pet store designer dog or they are very misinformed. When someone says "hey, you're wrong about your dog" it rarely comes off as being nice and most of the time other person always gets their feelings hurt.


Well maybe sensitivity tests should now be the order of the day. I did not see anything that would constitute a flaming program used on the OP. Of course being an insensitive brute does not help me when looking for a flaming program.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

canadianmom, I was very rude and I do apologize. I'm not normally such a snot. It's just that you proclaimed yourself to be an experienced dog owner of 25 years and put yourself out there like you were very knowlegable. Had you not made that claim, and asked your question instead, I doubt this thread would've gone this way. 
I have some experience with labradoodles. The guide dog school I volunteer with breeds them and uses them for guides, along with labs, standard poodles, and golden retrievers. I like labradoodles. I might choose one to raise as my next puppy. As everyone else has pointed out though, it's not a 'breed' nor is there such thing as a giant LD or a giant poodle. You've been misinformed. 
I am sorry for being so rude to you.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

wvasko said:


> Well maybe sensitivity tests should now be the order of the day. I did not see anything that would constitute a flaming program used on the OP. Of course being an insensitive brute does not help me when looking for a flaming program.


I don't really think they got "flammed" just using the word the other person picked. I feel like they were says that everyone just up and attacks as soon as someone says they have a mix, which isn't true. Like I said, it normally "I have [some doodle]" followed by them saying something about their awesome pet store breeders (or something of the like). 

This forum really isn't for people who get their feelings hurt easy though. Everyone tends to just say it like it is, which is one of the reasons why I stay on this forum and not some of the other " dog forums".


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

TStafford said:


> I don't really think they got "flammed" just using the word the other person picked. I feel like they were says that everyone just up and attacks as soon as someone says they have a mix, which isn't true. Like I said, it normally "I have [some doodle]" followed by them saying something about their awesome pet store breeders (or something of the like).
> 
> This forum really isn't for people who get their feelings hurt easy though. Everyone tends to just say it like it is, which is one of the reasons why I stay on this forum and not some of the other " dog forums".


Well as we all know you buy/rescue a dog whatever/however you get the rascals you got to stick up for them cause they are now part of the family.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

A "police labradoodle", ... really ? Hmmm I always thought that K9 units prefered to use Dutch Shepherds, Mals, GSDs etc ... Hard to picture a labradoodle doing K9 work but who knows. A quick google search netted zilch on my end.


With due respect to the OP, I'm just curious is all.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

petpeeve said:


> A "police labradoodle", ... really ? Hmmm I always thought that K9 units prefered to use Dutch Shepherds, Mals, GSDs etc ... Hard to picture a labradoodle doing K9 work but who knows. A quick google search netted zilch on my end.
> 
> 
> With due respect to the OP, I'm just curious is all.


They'd probably make fine detection dogs. For apprehensions, not so much.


----------



## curiousquestions (Apr 21, 2011)

i think they are actually 14 years old, or that they have a 14 year old kid. just because of the 1997 at the end of their name. a dog is a dog no matter what size so there should be no difference in how you potty train them or teach them how to walk on a leash. it might be harder to teach them not to pull just because they are bigger, but if you are strong enough you can teach them before they get to big to pull you. if not just get a head halter for them.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Jare said:


> I understand what you mean when you say she was just using it as a descriptive word, but she wasn't if you read some of her posts, she clearly states she believes there are a variety of poodle called "giant poodles", therefor making her Labrador X Poodle a "Giant Labradoodle" So yes, while sometimes I may say, "My mutt is GIANT compared to your Shih Tzu" and using it as a descriptive word, she was using it to describe a variety of labradoodle in general.
> 
> 
> Also, your post confuses me because it sort of contradicts itself, in the first half you say she's just using giant as an adjective, and in the second half you say she can call her dog a "giant breed" if it reaches 100 pounds. I'm confused on which way you believe shes using it.


Ahhh, okay. No, there is no such breed as a Giant Poodle. lol What I meant was that if the dog reached 100 pounds that it would be considered a giant size.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

When I got my first dog, I had no idea about anything, at all. We chose the dog we did bc she didnt aggravate any of our asthma (5 asthmatics in the house) and she didnt make my throat or eyes swell shut, like most dogs do, bc she was incredibly cute and good natures, and all six of us agreed we wanted her. Her paperwork said "papapoo". I could have cared less, but I learned immediately the next day that any "friends" online, or in real life, or at the pet supply store, or random people in my subdivision, would pounce all over me for having an awful POO MIX. OMG, the mean, mean things people, even people I had never met, would say to me about my new dog, and here we were, just so happy to have a dog for the first time. Oftentimes, people hear "poo" on the end of a dog name and they immediately assume that the person has done this deliberately so they can wear their dog in a purse or somesuch, or bc they want a "designer" breed. 
I guess poo mix owners just need to grow a thicker skin, I know I have, and I have certainly learned to say "papillon/poodle cross" rather than papapoo. Less people hate me that way.
But really, some people have never even heard of designer breeds ( I hadnt), and are just really clueless about the whole thing ( I was).


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

osdbmom said:


> I guess poo mix owners just need to grow a thicker skin, I know I have, and I have certainly learned to say "papillon/poodle cross" rather than papapoo. Less people hate me that way.
> But really, some people have never even heard of designer breeds ( I hadnt), and are just really clueless about the whole thing ( I was).


Anyone with any breed or cross people don't like has to get a thick skin....I know I sure did. It hasn't happend in awhile, but use to get some of the most nasty comments from people about Porter being a Rottweiler. When he was like 10 weeks old I had some man tell me he was going to kill me when he grew up and the guy wouldn't let his dog anywhere near Porter. I also had a lady loving all over him and she aid "He's a lab right?" when I told he was a Rottie say stopped having anything to do with him. So I feel your pain there, just have to get use to it. Though I don't get why anyone would say anything bad to you about it. From what i've read you;re good dog owner and you just got a dog that fit what you needed.


But I wont lie, my so use to anyone with a poo mix being a person that just ran out and got the latest fad and is an awful dog owner that when I here someone say they have poo mix that's the first thing I think. I feel so bad about it and try not to do it because that;s the same thing that happens to me and Porter all the time.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Pawzk9 said:


> They'd probably make fine detection dogs. For apprehensions, not so much.


Ah, yes that makes sense. If memory serves me right, the original intent of the "breed" was geared towards assistance / service. Sorry, I guess I'm not _totally_ up to speed on the 'history of the doodle'  lol, but I was having a difficult time envisioning one doing patrol work and such.



> We love him very much and just want to train him to reach his full potential.


.. isn't THIS what really matters, all labradoodle bantering aside ?


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

As I said earlier, I like labradoodles. My guide dog school breeds them on purpose *gasp*. They have the wonderful people-pleasing personality of the lab and the intelligance of the poodle. And if you're lucky, a hypoallergenic dog. Thats a 50/50 shot though. Many people are misinformed that all LD's are allergy proof, but that's not the case. They are, after all, half lab. I saw a documentary of the man who 'created' the LD and he was saying he regrets doing it because people adopt these dogs for allergy reasons only to find that they are in fact allergic to them and many LD's get dumped. But, I see absolutely nothing wrong with responsible breeding of them.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Labmom4 said:


> . But, I see absolutely nothing wrong with responsible breeding of them.


I'm also a fan of Labradoodles and have nothing against people resonsibly breeding them! The breeders I see usually do many health tests and screen the owners.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

luvntzus said:


> I'm also a fan of Labradoodles and have nothing against people resonsibly breeding them! The breeders I see usually do many health tests and screen the owners.


My husband wants me to get a LD as my next guide puppy to raise. I'm thinking about it. As much as I love my labs, a change might be fun.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I would definitely try it! A Labradoodle would bring an entirely different personality to the table. I would guess that they might be even easier to train than Labs.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

luvntzus said:


> I would definitely try it! A Labradoodle would bring an entirely different personality to the table. I would guess that they might be even easier to train than Labs.


After always hearing so many people saying how crazy labs are, I'm curious to see what a 'normal' dog is like. LOL! Occasionally, they'll breed a litter of GSD's. I'd jump on the chance for one of those, if I could, but that's rare, so LD it probably will be.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

TStafford said:


> Anyone with any breed or cross people don't like has to get a thick skin....I know I sure did. It hasn't happend in awhile, but use to get some of the most nasty comments from people about Porter being a Rottweiler. When he was like 10 weeks old I had some man tell me he was going to kill me when he grew up and the guy wouldn't let his dog anywhere near Porter. I also had a lady loving all over him and she aid "He's a lab right?" when I told he was a Rottie say stopped having anything to do with him. So I feel your pain there, just have to get use to it. Though I don't get why anyone would say anything bad to you about it. From what i've read you;re good dog owner and you just got a dog that fit what you needed.
> 
> I was walking my two puppies this spring in my subdivision. A woman coming off her porch waved to me and asked me to stop so she could see my dogs. Im always happy at that.....showing off my puppies is like showing off my kids, and Zoey is such a friendly little girl, she's always happy to meet a new friend, and with a few licks and some butt waggling she melts a lot of hearts. This woman said, oh a little yorkie!! and played with Ziva a minute, and then turned to look at Zoey, who by that time was frantic with happiness wiggles, and she scrunched up her face and asked what kind of dog she was, I told her papillon/poodle cross, and she said to me, "How AWFUL!!! WHAT A DISGUSTING LOOKING DOG!!!! I cant tolerate those freaking poodle mixes!!!!" and stomped back into her house. Poor Zoey, who thought she was making a new friend, had her head slumped down as if she thought she'd done something wrong.
> Honestly, LOOK at my avatar.....does that dog look disgusting? we think she's probably the cutest dog on the planet. People like that I just dont understand. Im not sure what purpose she thought she was serving by doing that to me.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

osdbmom said:


> TStafford said:
> 
> 
> > she scrunched up her face and asked what kind of dog she was, I told her papillon/poodle cross, and she said to me, "How AWFUL!!! WHAT A DISGUSTING LOOKING DOG!!!! I cant tolerate those freaking poodle mixes!!!!" and stomped back into her house. Poor Zoey, who thought she was making a new friend, had her head slumped down as if she thought she'd done something wrong.
> ...


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good doG Osdbmom!! What a horrible excuse for a human being that woman was! That just got my blood boiling. I believe that what comes around goes around and you rest assured that woman will get hers. She probably has a bedbug infestation and ringworm as we speak, for saying that. I bet she has ants in her apartment too and head lice. She deserves it.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Labmom4 said:


> She probably has a bedbug infestation and ringworm as we speak, for saying that. I bet she has ants in her apartment too and head lice. She deserves it.


Hahahahhaha!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Labmom4 said:


> After always hearing so many people saying how crazy labs are, I'm curious to see what a 'normal' dog is like. LOL! Occasionally, they'll breed a litter of GSD's. I'd jump on the chance for one of those, if I could, but that's rare, so LD it probably will be.


LOL, I don't know that you'll find LD's to be that much more "normal" than labs. We get lots of -oodle mixes in our puppy class and they've all been kind of ditzy. Bright, but ditzy. There's a cocker-poodle that I'm hoping is going to be in my tricks class though! I *love* him, he's so excited about training with his owners and tries so hard for them.


----------

